
Japanese magazine filled with only QR codes - danw
http://thenextweb.org/2008/03/14/japanese-magazine-filled-with-only-qr-codes/
======
stcredzero
This is CueCat all over again? Except that the hardware for reading the codes
isn't junk sent out on venture capital. It's just every already existing
camera phone.

